# '06 Tails on a Yellow Jacket '04 - Pix



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Traded my smoked tails for these '06s (see my sig for the smoked ones). 

I like these better. Safer too. :cool


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks much better IMO, Groucho.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I liked the smoked ones too, but those do look much better on your car.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Those look a lot better. Good choice.


----------



## GTO21 (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice, on your car it's better to go with the 06's. On my car (being black) it is better with smoked. So my question is... where did you get thoes smoked ones? did you get them tinted or what?


----------



## tony parker (Dec 28, 2006)

Can't wait to get mine.


----------

